# Ciao Barbara!



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra doveroso fare un saluto a un'illustre personaggio che ci ha simpaticamente citato. :carneval:

E' da ieri che avevo notato un aumento pauroso degli iscritti.
La cosa mi è sembrata strana, anche perchè la media di nuovi iscritti è bassissima.
Tra ieri e oggi invece uno ogni mezz'ora...
Al che mi sono fatta una domanda...
Come sono arrivati?
Ho pensato a un attacco alieno.
A un attacco di cloni.
A un gemellaggio con altri fora.
Invece è molto peggio...è arrivata Barbara D'Urso!
Ciao Barbarè!!! 

Pensando a un attacco di cloni ho spulciato su Google "iscriviamoci in massa a Tradimento.net".
E mi imbatto nell'articolo che vi posto:

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/tecno...i-perfetti-mascherare-i-tradimen-1256908.html

Ebbene, da oggi in poi possiamo anche farci pagare per fornire alibi!

"Ciao amore, vado a scrivere su Tradinet a casa della collega, quella gran maiala!!" 
"Certo tesoro, basta che scrivi sul sito e basta!"

Ecco l'alibi che forniamo!! 

Ps: quando io chiedevo 20/30 euri non era di certo per farmi citare dalla D'Urso come spacciatrice di alibi...ma stai a vedere che faccio bisinissssssss!!!!

Ciao Barbarè!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso fare un saluto a un'illustre personaggio che ci ha simpaticamente citato. :carneval:
> 
> E' da ieri che avevo notato un aumento pauroso degli iscritti.
> La cosa mi è sembrata strana, anche perchè la media di nuovi iscritti è bassissima.
> ...


Visto anche io oggi in registrata 
Non ne usciamo benissimo
Io ho vinto anche un messaggio sulla bacheca dei visitatori


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto anche io oggi in registrata
> Non ne usciamo benissimo
> Io ho vinto anche un messaggio sulla bacheca dei visitatori


Ma cacchio, l'articolo parla di un sito a pagamento per generare alibi!
Quando io ho chiesto soli a Ross per farli lezione non volevo che passasse questo...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso fare un saluto a un'illustre personaggio che ci ha simpaticamente citato. :carneval:
> 
> E' da ieri che avevo notato un aumento pauroso degli iscritti.
> La cosa mi è sembrata strana, anche perchè la media di nuovi iscritti è bassissima.
> ...


Temo si annoieranno, tanto 
Barbara è a corto di argomenti ? :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cacchio, l'articolo parla di un sito a pagamento per generare alibi!
> Quando io ho chiesto soli a Ross per farli lezione non volevo che passasse questo...:rotfl:


Durante la trasmissione ne hanno parlato per 5 minuti non di più
Si comunque il succo era quello


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cacchio, l'articolo parla di un sito a pagamento per generare alibi!
> Quando io ho chiesto soli a Ross per farli lezione non volevo che passasse questo...:rotfl:


Ma tu dici che è nato tutto da quei cazzeggi  tra te e ross !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:muoio !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso fare un saluto a un'illustre personaggio che ci ha simpaticamente citato. :carneval:
> 
> E' da ieri che avevo notato un aumento pauroso degli iscritti.
> La cosa mi è sembrata strana, anche perchè la media di nuovi iscritti è bassissima.
> ...


Grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma forniva anche l'indirizzo?
Cioè, c'è un riferimento preciso a noi?


Ciao Barbara!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo si annoieranno, tanto
> Barbara è a corto di argomenti ? :singleeye:





farfalla ha detto:


> Durante la trasmissione ne hanno parlato per 5 minuti non di più
> Si comunque il succo era quello


Ragazze io sto morendo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Gentili telespettatori!!!! Scrivete a me, che vi do l'iban per i 30 denari!!!! 

alco:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma forniva anche l'indirizzo?
> Cioè, c'è un riferimento preciso a noi?
> 
> ...


Parlano proprio di Tradimento.net!


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che è nato tutto da quei cazzeggi  tra te e ross !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:muoio !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che ne so, ero io che a seconda del servizio chiedevo 20 o 30 euri!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ragazze io sto morendo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Gentili telespettatori!!!! Scrivete a me, che vi do l'iban per i 30 denari!!!!
> 
> alco:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Della serie saranno famosi


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma forniva anche l'indirizzo?
> Cioè, c'è un riferimento preciso a noi?
> 
> ...


Si sul web ho letto che si fa riferimento a tradimento.net 
il prossimo anno voglio andare a fare l'isola dei famosi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sul web ho letto che si fa riferimento a tradimento.net
> il prossimo anno voglio andare a fare l'isola dei famosi :rotfl::rotfl:


Evvai, ti seguo che caccio giù sto culo!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Evvai, ti seguo che caccio giù sto culo!!!! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!
Se qualcuno di lor signori telespettatori vuole un alibi dica pure che è sull'isola dei famosi insieme a Nicka di Tradi!!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sul web ho letto che si fa riferimento a tradimento.net
> il prossimo anno voglio andare a fare l'isola dei famosi :rotfl::rotfl:


Macchè isola dei famosi.... 'sta roba così vintage!
Io voglio andare all'Isola di Adamo ed Eva, con Vlad!!!!
Però già che ci arriverò famosa, ovviamente, conduco 


Signori nuovi iscritti, l'esperta sono io. La donna che sussurrava ai torelli e giocava a briscola coi cervi, mi chiamano nell'ambiente.
Contattatemi in privato per avere il mio IBAN


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Barbara, escile! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Barbara, escile!
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Barbara, escile!
> :mrgreen:


Quotone!!!!
_BARBARA ESCILE!!!! _​


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Se non smetto di ridere, muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aiuto !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Macchè isola dei famosi.... 'sta roba così vintage!
> Io voglio andare all'Isola di Adamo ed Eva, con Vlad!!!!
> Però già che ci arriverò famosa, ovviamente, conduco
> 
> ...


Piano ragazza...ricordati di chi ti ha insegnato...


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se non smetto di ridere, muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aiuto !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dillo a me!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dillo a me!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non c'è più bisogno di cambiare la grafica :rotfl:è bastata Barbara :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'è più bisogno di cambiare la grafica :rotfl:è bastata Barbara :rotfl:


Ma tu pensa a questi che erano già lì con la carta di credito in mano...lo stupore di vedere che è aggratisse!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ce la posso fare!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa a questi che erano già lì con la carta di credito in mano...lo stupore di vedere che è aggratisse!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ce la posso fare!!!


Io mi immagino chi si iscrive che arriva baldanzoso e poi si ritrova  a disquisire dei massimi sistemi con ipa o Bruni :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi immagino chi si iscrive che arriva baldanzoso e poi si ritrova  a disquisire dei massimi sistemi con ipa o Bruni :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io non voglio nessuno sulla coscienza!!!! :rotfl:

Ma aspè...per 30 euri ti preparo pure un funerale!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi immagino chi si iscrive che arriva baldanzoso e poi si ritrova  a disquisire dei massimi sistemi con ipa o Bruni :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Se si potesse mettere in evidenza tutti i post della ipa....


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Cioè "team di esperti ed esperte che forniscono l'alibi alle scappatelle?" Ahahahahahah !! Ma pensa te!
Stanno alla frutta proprio [emoji58]


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Cioè "team di esperti ed esperte che forniscono l'alibi alle scappatelle?" Ahahahahahah !! Ma pensa te!
> Stanno alla frutta proprio [emoji58]


gli mandiamo perplesso in smoking :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
oddio va a finire che mi faccio la pipi sotto se non smetto di ridere :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> gli mandiamo perplesso in smoking :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> oddio va a finire che mi faccio la pipi sotto se non smetto di ridere :singleeye:


Ahahahahahahah!!
No ma io vorrei capire veramente come gli è venuto in mente...
E meno male che cercavamo con Busco le strategie di mktg per risollevare il forum!! [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] ci leggi? Hai letto? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Cioè "team di esperti ed esperte che forniscono l'alibi alle scappatelle?" Ahahahahahah !! Ma pensa te!
> Stanno alla frutta proprio [emoji58]


Eh certo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Maggio 2016)




----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

A barbarella,scrivemi che t'allungo sta gran cappella....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


>


Ora ci si diverte!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A barbarella,scrivemi che t'allungo sta gran cappella....:rotfl:


Te ce  mannamo  a te in TIVVU come rappresentante, vedi di rinforzare gli slip che poi se no spaventi il pubblico :carneval: e Barbara :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ci si diverte!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Di sicuro!!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Questo è il thread dell'anno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

Signore e signori questo è il momento di Lothar colui che oltre le pentole fornisce anche i coperchi. Io sono la segretaria, prendo gli appuntamenti.


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Di sicuro!!!


30 euri a performance!!!! 

:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Signore e signori questo è il momento di Lothar colui che oltre le pentole fornisce anche i coperchi. Io sono la segretaria, prendo gli appuntamenti.


Ti prego aiuuuuutooooo!!!!!
Devo dar fondo alla tua fornitura di pannoloni, me la sto facendo sotto!!!! 

:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> 30 euri a performance!!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


altro che cattedra...
qui hai svoltato!


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> altro che cattedra...
> qui hai svoltato!


Porca miseria, se ce la faccio stavolta faccio i piccioli!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ridere che sono drammi umani questi :rotfl:
ora che si fa, come ci si organizza, chi va in avanscoperta :rotfl:?

ora chi lo spiega a stantuffo che ho una gamba   di legno e la dentiera ? Altro che 30 denari :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ridere che sono drammi umani questi :rotfl:
> ora che si fa, come ci si organizza, chi va in avanscoperta :rotfl:?
> 
> ora chi lo spiega a stantuffo che ho una gamba   di legno e la dentiera ? Altro che 30 denari :rotfl:



Fiammetta con 30 euro al giorno d'oggi manco una pizza. Non è che questi si aspettano uno chef stellato. Per cui organizziamoci. Vuoi stantuffo? Belmoretto se lo é già accaparrato nessuna?


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2016)

E pensare che prima di questo 3D manco sapevo chi fosse 'sta Barbara D'Urso  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Porca miseria, se ce la faccio stavolta faccio i piccioli!!! :rotfl:


Stai senza pensieri :cincin2:


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E pensare che prima di questo 3D manco sapevo chi fosse 'sta Barbara D'Urso  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ti sei perso niente, fidati. Anzi. E spero che in un sussulto d'intelligenza venga qui a leggere quanto la sua collega  la detesti. Oh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E pensare che prima di questo 3D manco sapevo chi fosse 'sta Barbara D'Urso  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Kikko di là c'è una signorina tutta sola in mano a skorpio che le ha detto che lui si lava e a Falcor che propone solo pasta e patate.  Per cortesia. Orgoglio di bandiera.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fiammetta con 30 euro al giorno d'oggi manco una pizza. Non è che questi si aspettano uno chef stellato. Per cui organizziamoci. Vuoi stantuffo? Belmoretto se lo é già accaparrato nessuna?


eh ho capito ma la gamba di legno  nelle "manovre" risulta pesante non vorrei mi sfugga e lo colpisca sui denti :rotfl:
non ho nemmeno rinnovato l'assicurazione 
belmoretto me lo sono persa


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ti sei perso niente, fidati. Anzi. E spero che in un sussulto d'intelligenza venga qui a leggere quanto la sua collega  la detesti. Oh.


:rotflreparati Mary si va tutti a uomini e donne !:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh ho capito ma la gamba di legno  nelle "manovre" risulta pesante non vorrei mi sfugga e lo colpisca sui denti :rotfl:
> non ho nemmeno rinnovato l'assicurazione
> belmoretto me lo sono persa



Ma fai come me. Le protesi che fanno adesso sono meglio degli originali


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko di là c'è una signorina tutta sola in mano a skorpio che le ha detto che lui si lava e a Falcor che propone solo pasta e patate.  Per cortesia. Orgoglio di bandiera.


Certo che anche tu che butti tra le braccia delle altre i nostri ometti... 
Sbri ricordati che la guera e guera, alleamoci


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che anche tu che butti tra le braccia delle altre i nostri ometti...
> 
> Sbri ricordati che la guera e guera, alleamoci



Vuoi fare brutta figura in tv?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma fai come me. Le protesi che fanno adesso sono meglio degli originali


Allora mi devo affrettare a comperarla  spero ci siano  delle svendite, sconti, promozioni, 3x2


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che anche tu che butti tra le braccia delle altre i nostri ometti...
> Sbri ricordati che la guera e guera, alleamoci


Però ... sta cosa sta assumendo risvolti inaspettati e decisamente ... interessanti


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuoi fare brutta figura in tv?


Ora ma tu ti rendi conto che ogni volta che la incontro da ora in poi io scoppio a riderle in faccia


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Però ... sta cosa sta assumendo risvolti inaspettati e decisamente ... interessanti


Si chiama marcare il territorio


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora mi devo affrettare a comperarla  spero ci siano  delle svendite, sconti, promozioni, 3x2



Ricorda: Titanio. Non ce n'è come il titanio.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ricorda: Titanio. Non ce n'è come il titanio.


:rotfl:La compro al titanio !!!! Ma se c'è un temporale non è che mi fulmina :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:La compro al titanio !!!! Ma se c'è un temporale non è che mi fulmina :rotfl:



Nu. Ti da una bella scaricona e fai la permanente aggratis. Poi ci sono altri bonus. Diventi tipo l'orsetto della duracell. Sempre carica. Na roba da sturbo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora ma tu ti rendi conto che ogni volta che la incontro da ora in poi io scoppio a riderle in faccia



Pagherei per poterla incontrare io. 30€ naturalmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nu. Ti da una bella scaricona e fai la permanente aggratis. Poi ci sono altri bonus. Diventi tipo l'orsetto della duracell. Sempre carica. Na roba da sturbo.


:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2016)

bè adesso il forum sarà super frequentato per un po e chissà che qualcuno non rimanga anche,ci si lamentava che c'era sempre meno gente,eccovi accontentati


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> bè adesso il forum sarà super frequentato per un po e chissà che qualcuno non rimanga anche,ci si lamentava che c'era sempre meno gente,eccovi accontentati


Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio


----------



## Bender (11 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio


il cambiamento è necessario per evolvere e migliorare


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cacchio, l'articolo parla di un sito a pagamento per generare alibi!
> Quando io ho chiesto soli a Ross per farli lezione non volevo che passasse questo...:rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che è nato tutto da quei cazzeggi  tra te e ross !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:muoio !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Nicka mi ha chiamato la d'urso. Prossima puntata parliamo di leccate sul cinque!

Diventeremo milionari! 


P.S. Sta cosa è favolosissima!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Nicka mi ha chiamato la d'urso. Prossima puntata parliamo di leccate sul cinque!
> 
> ...


Sì ma ci andiamo insieme vero?!


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma ci andiamo insieme vero?!


Ovvio. Sediamo su quegli sgabelli là che fan vedere la patata.

50 e 50 il compenso eh. Non facciamo scherzi.


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ovvio. Sediamo su quegli sgabelli là che fan vedere la patata.
> 
> 50 e 50 il compenso eh. Non facciamo scherzi.


Tira fuori il ghigno alla Elvis...


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tira fuori il ghigno alla Elvis...


Muoro!!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Muoro!!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso fare un saluto a un'illustre personaggio che ci ha simpaticamente citato. :carneval:E' da ieri che avevo notato un aumento pauroso degli iscritti.La cosa mi è sembrata strana, anche perchè la media di nuovi iscritti è bassissima.Tra ieri e oggi invece uno ogni mezz'ora...Al che mi sono fatta una domanda...Come sono arrivati?Ho pensato a un attacco alieno.A un attacco di cloni.A un gemellaggio con altri fora.Invece è molto peggio...è arrivata Barbara D'Urso!Ciao Barbarè!!! Pensando a un attacco di cloni ho spulciato su Google "iscriviamoci in massa a Tradimento.net".E mi imbatto nell'articolo che vi posto:http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/tecno...i-perfetti-mascherare-i-tradimen-1256908.htmlEbbene, da oggi in poi possiamo anche farci pagare per fornire alibi!"Ciao amore, vado a scrivere su Tradinet a casa della collega, quella gran maiala!!" "Certo tesoro, basta che scrivi sul sito e basta!"Ecco l'alibi che forniamo!! Ps: quando io chiedevo 20/30 euri non era di certo per farmi citare dalla D'Urso come spacciatrice di alibi...ma stai a vedere che faccio bisinissssssss!!!!Ciao Barbarè!


Ma no, ma non ci credooooooooo   Sta cosa ha dato un senso alla mia giornata!!!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tira fuori il ghigno alla Elvis...



:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Però adesso non andate O.T. anche in questo thread che poi scappano!
Ma il topic cos'è?
:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (11 Maggio 2016)

*una cosa e' certa....*

....Tra morti farlocche, litigate tra utenti, e ora pure l'invasione barbarica.... qui non ci si annoia mica eh


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Nicka mi ha chiamato la d'urso. Prossima puntata parliamo di leccate sul cinque!
> 
> ...





Ross ha detto:


> Ovvio. Sediamo su quegli sgabelli là che fan vedere la patata.
> 
> 50 e 50 il compenso eh. Non facciamo scherzi.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

*Ah ah ah*

Continuano ad iscriversi :rotfl:
stringetevi e fate posto per favore, grassie


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Continuano ad iscriversi :rotfl:
> stringetevi e fate posto per favore, grassie



Ora l'ultimo iscritto e' Ken. Barbie di tutto il mondo state accuort


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

Barbara invitami, ho già pronto il repertorio di facce da esibire.

Puoi organizzare l'incontro dopo millemila anni tra me e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] allontanati da bambini e cresciuti lontani. Sai che storia strappalacrime che ne esce :rotfl:

Poi arriva [MENTION=6090]Mary The Philips[/MENTION] a infamarmi e dopo le lacrime c'è la zuffa. Audience alle stelle.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Barbara invitami, ho già pronto il repertorio di facce da esibire.
> 
> Puoi organizzare l'incontro dopo millemila anni tra me e @_Fiammetta_ allontanati da bambini e cresciuti lontani. Sai che storia strappalacrime che ne esce :rotfl:
> 
> Poi arriva @_Mary The Philips_ a infamarmi e dopo le lacrime c'è la zuffa. Audience alle stelle.


Per le zuffe poi siamo allenatissimi, mica no :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ci si diverte!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Cavoli, ma visto che io non pago, in teoria sarei una "consulente" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

o signor............ 
Tipo "come farvi beccare prima di subito!!!"


----------



## feather (12 Maggio 2016)

Ma io non ho capito la storia dell'incontro coi soci d'affari. Se io faccio il panettiere, o l'operaio edile, come caspita la convincono mia moglie che ho un incontro con dei soci d'affari per svariati giorni in località esotiche?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

Barbara chiamami...che non ti deluderò....ti faccio uno scoop alle spalle che per tre gionri girerai sulla sedia a rotelle....


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito la storia dell'incontro coi soci d'affari. Se io faccio il panettiere, o l'operaio edile, come caspita la convincono mia moglie che ho un incontro con dei soci d'affari per svariati giorni in località esotiche?


Panettiere: corso di panificazione in località xyz con nuove tecniche e materiali
Operaio: Viaggio al estero per installare nuovo macchinario o insegnare ai lavoratori della nuova fabbrica (delocalizzazione della produzione) come si produce in modo corretto.

Chiedete e vi sarà dato :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Barbara chiamami...che non ti deluderò....ti faccio uno scoop alle spalle che per tre gionri girerai sulla sedia a rotelle....


Maroooooooo ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Panettiere: corso di panificazione in località xyz con nuove tecniche e materiali
> Operaio: Viaggio al estero per installare nuovo macchinario o insegnare ai lavoratori della nuova fabbrica (delocalizzazione della produzione) come si produce in modo corretto.
> 
> Chiedete e vi sarà dato :up:


Mi hai anticipato.

Abbiamo una professione in mano. Apriamo un'agenzia online!:carneval:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai anticipato.
> 
> Abbiamo una professione in mano. Apriamo un'agenzia online!:carneval:



Brunetta, io e te in società :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se non ci scanniamo penso che possiamo farcela!!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Brunetta, io e te in società :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> se non ci scanniamo penso che possiamo farcela!!!


Ma perché mai? 

Online non richiede neanche frequentazione.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maroooooooo ah ah ah ah ah


Bella donna,non gli si può dire nulla.


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito la storia dell'incontro coi soci d'affari. Se io faccio il panettiere, o l'operaio edile, come caspita la convincono mia moglie che ho un incontro con dei soci d'affari per svariati giorni in località esotiche?


Maschi senza fantasia...
Ecco perché poi pullulano certi siti!!!


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai?
> 
> Online non richiede neanche frequentazione.


tu ti occupi della gestione clienti che sei più diplomatica e diretta ( insomma c'hai le palle) ed io della parte tecnica :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Panettiere: corso di panificazione in località xyz con nuove tecniche e materiali
> Operaio: Viaggio al estero per installare nuovo macchinario o insegnare ai lavoratori della nuova fabbrica (delocalizzazione della produzione) come si produce in modo corretto.
> 
> Chiedete e vi sarà dato :up:


Ciao, 
Ma così il progetto fallisce prima di iniziare. Le consultazioni non possono essere gratuite!!   :rotfl: 

Io mi offro per il merchandising, ho già in preparazione gadget. Mi servono le cartoline autografate e siamo apposto. :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

come ci organizziamo? Stantuffo lo piglio io, va bene? vi lascio Bel moretto, Moro del 72 (credo) etc etc :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella donna,non gli si può dire nulla.


Si. Ma infatti tu più che dire vorresti fare :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Ma così il progetto fallisce prima di iniziare. Le consultazioni non possono essere gratuite!!   :rotfl:
> 
> Io mi offro per il merchandising, ho già in preparazione gadget. Mi servono le cartoline autografate e siamo apposto. :rotfl:


Ma bentornataaaaaaaa


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si. Ma infatti tu più che dire vorresti fare :carneval:


Si, ma non come intendi tu....ma non posso scrivere sta cosa in chiaro se no vado ancora più sui coglioni all'utenza media....a questi pecoroni codardi e vigliacchi...che nn hanno neanche le palle di dirmi le cose in chiaro...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come ci organizziamo? Stantuffo lo piglio io, va bene? vi lascio Bel moretto, Moro del 72 (credo) etc etc :carneval:


e' arrivato anche Mario1980


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' arrivato anche Mario1980


marito mio, mi perdonerai se sono così curiosa di conoscere Stuffy, vero? tu capisci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma bentornataaaaaaaa


Ciao!! Grazie :bacissimo: come va?


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Ma così il progetto fallisce prima di iniziare. Le consultazioni non possono essere gratuite!!   :rotfl:
> 
> Io mi offro per il merchandising, ho già in preparazione gadget. Mi servono le cartoline autografate e siamo apposto. :rotfl:


ma questa è solo la bozza, bisogna organizzare il tutto le telefonate i percorsi 


Spoiler



poi ad esempio all'operaio dobbiamo falsificare la busta paga ed inserire al posto di "ferie" "trasferta"



non basta avere lo spunto serve organizzare tutto


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> marito mio, mi perdonerai se sono così curiosa di conoscere Stuffy, vero? tu capisci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



pensa io gli ho offerto una mano non mi ha neppure mandato un mp piccolo piccolo......sono triste


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> pensa io *gli ho offerto una mano *non mi ha neppure mandato un mp piccolo piccolo......sono triste


:carneval:

ma guarda che scostumato sto Stuffy...e s'era presentato così bene


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma questa è solo la bozza, bisogna organizzare il tutto le telefonate i percorsi
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


oro sei grande  senti a me me beccano pure se fumo una sigaretta di nascosto, se mai mi dovesse servì n'alibi te chiamo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

Enzo82 é mio. Mi ha salutato nella mia bacheca.
Mi butto sui giovani, cambio un po' i miei criteri di scelta 
E poi é la mia settimana di libertà visto che l'admin non c'è


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma questa è solo la bozza, bisogna organizzare il tutto le telefonate i percorsi
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


:up: mi ero portata avanti con i lavori.... nella mia mente! :rotfl:

Per il telefono propongo un numero 899... fa scena! A costi moooooooodici  

(Ovviamente che appena fanno il primo squillo gli ipotecano la casa :rotfl


Spoiler



ecco, facciamoli lavorare full time, e diamogli  la paga  di un part-time


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



oro.blu ha detto:


> pensa io gli ho offerto una mano non mi ha neppure mandato un mp piccolo piccolo......sono triste


E non ti piacciono gli mp piccoli e flaccidi?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao!! Grazie :bacissimo: come va?


Me la cavo


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Enzo82 é mio. Mi ha salutato nella mia bacheca.
> Mi butto sui giovani, cambio un po' i miei criteri di scelta


Andavi con i vecchi prima?:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> marito mio, mi perdonerai se sono così curiosa di conoscere Stuffy, vero? tu capisci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


capisco, certo
:clava::clava::clava::viking::viking:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andavi con i vecchi prima?:rotfl:


Era risaputo che mi piacevano vecchi 
Oscuro guarda che questa è la mia settimana di libertà..lasciami fare e coprimi le spalle


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ti piacciono gli mp piccoli e flaccidi?


:rotfl: 

Senti oscuro, ora non vorrei passare per insensibile visto il tuo problema.............. 


ma per gli autografi come puoi fare?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Era risaputo che mi piacevano vecchi
> Oscuro guarda che questa è la mia settimana di libertà..lasciami fare e coprimi le spalle


Ok....ma se te copre le spalle...sedia a rotelle pure tu....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....ma se te copre le spalle...sedia a rotelle pure tu....:rotfl:


Speravo che cogliessi il doppio senso


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era risaputo che mi piacevano vecchi
> Oscuro guarda che questa è la mia settimana di libertà..lasciami fare e coprimi le spalle


risaputo?

molto di più


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Senti oscuro, ora non vorrei passare per insensibile visto il tuo problema..............
> 
> ...


Semplice,un po di inchiosto sul punta del mio problemone...e faccio tutte contente...


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo che cogliessi il doppio senso


Oscuro stai invecchiando anche tu......?


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Regà...ma di STANTUFFA neanche l'ombra?  

In attesa che arrivi, vado a pettinarmi... :mexican:


 [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION]: che se pò fa??? :sonar:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice,*un po di inchiosto sul punta del mio problemone*...e faccio tutte contente...


per renderlo visibile?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Speravo che cogliessi il doppio senso


Con i vostri doppi sensi mi ci massacro di pippe....vedi tu...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> Oscuro stai invecchiando anche tu......?


Vedi perché non mi piacciono giovani?
Devo anche spiegare i doppi sensi


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice,un po di inchiosto sul punta del mio problemone...e faccio tutte contente...


Ah già! Ormai sei abituato, che sbadata... :rotfl: ci si adatta ovviamente!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*NO*



gas ha detto:


> per renderlo visibile?


No,faccio autografi a distanza....sul culo poi ci metto pure la firma sitilizzata...ok?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah già! Ormai sei abituato, che sbadata... :rotfl: ci si adatta ovviamente!


Poi subentra la dipendenza.....


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi perché non mi piacciono giovani?
> Devo anche spiegare i doppi sensi


ho lasciato solo per qualche tempo Oscuro, e guarda i risultati


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,faccio autografi a distanza....sul culo poi ci metto pure la firma sitilizzata...ok?


quindi la penna è più che altro un pennino se la firma viene stilizzata


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,faccio autografi a distanza....sul culo poi ci metto pure la firma sitilizzata...ok?


Interessante  ... posso organizzarti dei meet & greet? Barbara però ha detto che per darmi l'ok deve avere prova che sei all'altezza!


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

*Comunque*

Qui continuate ad elencare utenti di sesso maschile, ma un tempo il programma di Barbara non era nato per il target di casalinghee? 

Cioè tutti hanno saputo la notiziona di tradimento.net, poi se per strada chiedi chi segue il programma tutti cadono dalle nuvole, e non sanno di cosa parli. :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Enzo82 é mio. Mi ha salutato nella mia bacheca.
> Mi butto sui giovani, cambio un po' i miei criteri di scelta
> E poi é la mia settimana di libertà visto che l'admin non c'è


ma quale bacheca? abbiamo le bacheche (internet for dummies by banshee)

tranquilla farfà io testimonio in tuo favore


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi perché non mi piacciono giovani?
> Devo anche spiegare i doppi sensi


ai vecchi devi spiegare i doppi sensi
ai giovani devi spiegare cosa si fa in 2


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro quando serve non c'è mai


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> ho lasciato solo per qualche tempo Oscuro, e guarda i risultati


Dagli qualche dritta dall'alto della tua esperienza...
Non sto dicendo che sei vecchio eh


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah già! Ormai sei abituato, che sbadata... :rotfl: ci si adatta ovviamente!


Oh, ariciao



gas ha detto:


> oscuro quando serve non c'è mai


E ariciao anche a te


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dagli qualche dritta dall'alto della tua esperienza...
> Non sto dicendo che sei vecchio eh


ogni tanto si...... oscura


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oh, ariciao
> 
> 
> E ariciao anche a te


ciao spottina


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oh, ariciao
> 
> 
> E ariciao anche a te


Ciao Spot!


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: mi ero portata avanti con i lavori.... nella mia mente! :rotfl:
> 
> Per il telefono propongo un numero 899... fa scena! A costi moooooooodici
> 
> ...


Mi sembra più che giusto, finalmente sarò  il capo! Un vero despota, punirò i miei sottoposti con il frustino::diavoletto:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ti piacciono gli mp piccoli e flaccidi?


...visto che ho capito che il ragazzo é timido come primo mi sarei anche accontentata... Ma nulla!!!


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come ci organizziamo? Stantuffo lo piglio io, va bene? vi lascio Bel moretto, Moro del 72 (credo) etc etc :carneval:


Mi spiace ma stantuffo l'ho promesso a [MENTION=6621]MaiLea[/MENTION]

Sono il manager dei nuovi arrivati maschi quindi gestisco le loro agende e impegni promozionali.

Oggi e domani li porto in tour sui forum di cucina e sabato sui forum di taglio e cucito. Sarà un successone. Altro che Lele Mora 
 [MENTION=5163]Scaredheart[/MENTION] ma ciao


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma quale bacheca? abbiamo le bacheche (internet for dummies by banshee)
> 
> tranquilla farfà io testimonio in tuo favore


Si nel profilo c'è la bacheca dei visitatori dove puoi scrivere messaggi visibili a tutti

Grazie mille per la copertura. Una settimana d'aria all'anno si concede a chiunque 
Quando [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] torna sono rovinata


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si nel profilo c'è la bacheca dei visitatori dove puoi scrivere messaggi visibili a tutti
> 
> Grazie mille per la copertura. Una settimana d'aria all'anno si concede a chiunque
> Quando @_perplesso_ torna sono rovinata


lo scopro adesso! ora mi impiccio delle bacheche di tutti :carneval:

ma no, ma lui capirà, si cerca solo di mettere a proprio agio i nuovi amici  è accoglienza!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo scopro adesso! ora mi impiccio delle bacheche di tutti :carneval:
> 
> ma no, ma lui capirà, si cerca solo di mettere a proprio agio i nuovi amici  è accoglienza!


Sì certo..una delle sue doti è la comprensione in effetti


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> ho lasciato solo per qualche tempo Oscuro, e guarda i risultati


Sembri uno che ha successo, vuoi entrare nella mia agenzia? 

Ti assicuro una milf a settimana e nei tempi buoni anche qualche comparsata in tv.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sembri uno che ha successo, vuoi entrare nella mia agenzia?
> 
> Ti assicuro una milf a settimana e nei tempi buoni anche qualche comparsata in tv.


Sul successo non so dirti
È l'età che mi preoccupa


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> quindi la penna è più che altro un pennino se la firma viene stilizzata


No, è stilizzato lo schizzo bianco perla.:rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Enzo82 é mio. Mi ha salutato nella mia bacheca.
> Mi butto sui giovani, cambio un po' i miei criteri di scelta
> E poi é la mia settimana di libertà visto che l'admin non c'è


Te lo do io il "ragazzino" 34enne ...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Te lo do io il "ragazzino" 34enne ...


Ahahah
Ma perché tutte possono dire ciò che vogliono e io no? 
Altro che settimana d'aria...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> tu ti occupi della gestione clienti che sei più diplomatica e diretta ( insomma c'hai le palle) ed io della parte tecnica :up:


Dai che svoltiamo!


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah
> Ma perché tutte possono dire ciò che vogliono e io no?
> Altro che settimana d'aria...


Tesoro stai tranquilla..un paio di anni più grande ci sono io. 
Pronto all'uopo.

E kikko a me mica può dire che non vado bene...


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo scopro adesso! ora mi impiccio delle bacheche di tutti :carneval:
> 
> ma no, ma lui capirà, si cerca solo di mettere a proprio agio i nuovi amici  è accoglienza!


Solo io continuo a non trovare ste cacchio di bacheche???

Dove devo andare...miss banshee?


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

Non la tengono tutti, bisogna abilitare i messaggi dei visitatori e allora spunta la finestra.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi sembra più che giusto, finalmente sarò  il capo! Un vero despota, *punirò i miei sottoposti con il frustino*::diavoletto:


Dai sii onesta, quanti mp dopo questo post?? :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dai sii onesta, quanti mp dopo questo post?? :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 non riesco più a starci dietro, li ho deviati a te e [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] , siamo pur sempre in società, gli "utili" si dividono ...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Ma*



oro.blu ha detto:


> non riesco più a starci dietro, li ho deviati a te e @_Brunetta_ , siamo pur sempre in società, gli "utili" si dividono ...:rotfl::rotfl:


Stantuffo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non la tengono tutti, bisogna abilitare i messaggi dei visitatori e allora spunta la finestra.


Mitico caro il mio agente.

Dèng iu!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mitico caro il mio agente.
> 
> Dèng iu!


Ma non ero io il tuo pappone?!


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stantuffo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non dimenticare ariete e Belmoro .....


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Non dimenticare ariete e Belmoro .....


Stantuffo ha fatto breccia...diciamocelo.:rotfl::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non riesco più a starci dietro, li ho deviati a te e @_Brunetta_ , siamo pur sempre in società, gli "utili" si dividono ...:rotfl::rotfl:


Sia chiaro che moretto non lo voglio, sono già bruna io! A meno che con moro intenda giamaicano.


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non ero io il tuo pappone?!


Tu il mio pappone ufficioso...con te alzo i soldi veri senza pagà una lira de tasse. Famose a capì. 

Con [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] tutto fatturato: comparsate e slinguate in discoteca con smutandate. Poca roba insomma...


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Maggio 2016)

*Visto che sono a caccia di vaini...*

La cara Barbara (detesto sempre più questo nome) mi ha fatto venire in mente una cosa che sentii giorni fa alla radio: nuove professioni da prendere in considerazione.

http://www.virginradio.it/news/trov.../206236/Professioni-strane-ma-redditizie.html

tra le altre cose c'è il creatore di alibi, dovremmo mettere un link diretto a tradinet. Ma io penso che mi farò avanti come "Falsa fidanzata virtuale".


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sia chiaro che moretto non lo voglio, sono già bruna io! A meno che con moro intenda giamaicano.


Bruni, quello giamaicano è moronetrenta. E 30 non sono gli anni....
Non facciamo confusione con il povero moretto.


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sembri uno che ha successo, vuoi entrare nella mia agenzia?
> 
> Ti assicuro una milf a settimana e nei tempi buoni anche qualche comparsata in tv.


grazie..... 
ma i miei tempi di ripresa sono leggermente più lunghi


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Panettiere: corso di panificazione in località xyz con nuove tecniche e materiali
> Operaio: Viaggio al estero per installare nuovo macchinario o insegnare ai lavoratori della nuova fabbrica (delocalizzazione della produzione) come si produce in modo corretto.
> 
> Chiedete e vi sarà dato :up:



come sei professionale! Ti sei già calata nella parte di consulente:mexican:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, è stilizzato lo schizzo bianco perla.:rotfl:


quindi viene bene sul lenzuolo nero


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stantuffo ha fatto breccia...diciamocelo.:rotfl::clava::clava::clava::clava:


Nicks l'ha paragonato al cilindretto che sta dentro le siringhe io ad un pistone.... pensa come sono messa male !!


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sia chiaro che moretto non lo voglio, sono già bruna io! A meno che con moro intenda giamaicano.


sempre buongustaia


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Ma così il progetto fallisce prima di iniziare. Le consultazioni non possono essere gratuite!!   :rotfl:
> 
> Io mi offro per il merchandising, ho già in preparazione gadget. Mi servono le cartoline autografate e siamo apposto. :rotfl:



Volevo chiederti di entrare in società con te, ma forse è meglio se tieni i gadget lontani da me...sono il mio punto debole. Potrei rubarli tutti e accatastarli nel mio armadio dei "tesssssssori".

Devo spremermi le meningi per trovare un'occupazione prima che i posti migliori mi spariscano da sotto il naso!


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Bruni, quello giamaicano è moronetrenta. E 30 non sono gli anni....
> Non facciamo confusione con il povero moretto.



 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]  lascia stare gli uomini!!! Non hai visto in quante siamo?? Non puoi metterti in competizione.

Pussa via


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]  lascia stare gli uomini!!! Non hai visto in quante siamo?? Non puoi metterti in competizione.
> 
> Pussa via


Ma io sono impegnatissimo con cavallona69. Mi picchia se cerco di meglio...
Erano semplici chiarimenti per la brunetta, che mi sembrava un poco confusa.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> come sei professionale! Ti sei già calata nella parte di consulente:mexican:



Sto valutando le nuove prospettive di lavoro.


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma io sono impegnatissimo con cavallona69. Mi picchia se cerco di meglio...
> Erano semplici chiarimenti per la brunetta, che mi sembrava un poco confusa.


vedi che la Brunetta difficilmente la trovi "confusa"


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma io sono impegnatissimo con cavallona69. Mi picchia se cerco di meglio...
> Erano semplici chiarimenti per la brunetta, che mi sembrava un poco confusa.



...qualche contatto devi pur averlo avuto se sai s cosa si riferisce 30


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Liccio87 è mio!

Benvenuto :lipstick:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Liccio87 è mio!
> 
> Benvenuto :lipstick:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Volevo chiederti di entrare in società con te, ma forse è meglio se tieni i gadget lontani da me...sono il mio punto debole. Potrei rubarli tutti e accatastarli nel mio armadio dei "tesssssssori".
> 
> Devo spremermi le meningi per trovare un'occupazione prima che i posti migliori mi spariscano da sotto il naso!


Io vendo i gadget e tu stai alla cassa! I soldi non li mettere nell'armadio dei tesori che me ne accorgo! :clava:


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io vendo i gadget e tu stai alla cassa! I soldi non li mettere nell'armadio dei tesori che me ne accorgo! :clava:



OK! Grazie di questa opportunità! Ce la posso farcela!!


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non riesco più a starci dietro, li ho *deviati* a te e @_Brunetta_ , siamo pur sempre in società, gli "utili" si dividono ...:rotfl::rotfl:


I messaggi o gli utenti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> OK! Grazie di questa opportunità! Ce la posso farcela!!


Ovviamente i scontrini devono essere fatti a modino!


Spoiler



senza iva, quando viene la finanza mostriamo il nostro sorriso migliore!!! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2016)

*che tristezza!*

Ciò che mi rattrista è che perplesso si sta perdendo tutto questo!


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Gas 

Anche tu tornato per fare affari?? 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao Gas
> 
> Anche tu tornato per fare affari??
> 
> ...


ciao..

sono un commerciante nato..........  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> ciao..
> 
> sono un commerciante nato..........
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oh iniziamo bene, se sei con me ti rappresento io. Te stai comodamente a casa e io ti recapito la gnagna e il grano fino a a domicilio. Tu indossa i tuoi addominali migliori e il sorriso da gatto morto


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ovviamente i scontrini devono essere fatti a modino!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl: andata!


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma io sono impegnatissimo con cavallona69. Mi picchia se cerco di meglio...
> Erano semplici chiarimenti per la brunetta, che mi sembrava un poco confusa.


Mi spiace deluderti ma cavallona69 altro non è che un noto trans della casilina meglio noto anche come "Er Pistone de Trastevere", quindi te lo dico come fratello più che come agente, stai attento e esci con le mutande in titanio


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh iniziamo bene, se sei con me ti rappresento io. Te stai comodamente a casa e io ti recapito la gnagna e il grano fino a a domicilio. Tu indossa i tuoi addominali migliori e il sorriso da gatto morto


ti ringrazio, ma non mi stai rappresentando molto bene però, se mi consigli il sorriso da gatto morto


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Cioè*



Falcor ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma cavallona69 altro non è che un noto trans della casilina meglio noto anche come "Er Pistone de Trastevere", quindi te lo dico come fratello più che come agente, stai attento e esci con le mutande in titanio


Cioè un trans della casilina che se chiama er pistone de trastevere?famo er pistone de grotte celoni...:rotfl:ragazzi su radio radio....c'è salvatore conte....quello di gomorra...


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè un trans della casilina che se chiama er pistone de trastevere?famo er pistone de grotte celoni...:rotfl:ragazzi si radio radio....c'è salvatore conte....quello di gomorra...


era ora che ti calassi dal letto


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma cavallona69 altro non è che un noto trans della casilina meglio noto anche come "Er Pistone de Trastevere", quindi te lo dico come fratello più che come agente, stai attento e esci con le mutande in titanio


:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè un trans della casilina che se chiama er pistone de trastevere?famo er pistone de grotte celoni...:rotfl:ragazzi si radio radio....c'è salvatore conte....quello di gomorra...


Eh master non son così ferrato sulle zone di Roma 

E i riferimenti alle grotte coi trans so pericolosi :rotfl: Poi il buon Ross si spaventa


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh master non son così ferrato sulle zone di Roma
> 
> E i riferimenti alle grotte coi trans so pericolosi :rotfl: Poi il buon Ross si spaventa


Grotte Celoni e trans è un binomio che metterebbe paura pure a salvatore conte.


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> era ora che ti calassi dal letto


Gas ma come mai sei tornato così stronzo?:rotfl::rotfl:io me calo dal letto...alle 5.20 e quando va bene come oggi alle 06.00....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah
> Ma perché tutte possono dire ciò che vogliono e io no?
> Altro che settimana d'aria...


manco io, io becco clave a destra e sinistra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> manco io, io becco clave a destra e sinistra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


É la settimana più divertente del forum, dovrei potermela godere s invece niente...


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Gas ma come mai sei tornato così stronzo?*:rotfl::rotfl:io me calo dal letto...alle 5.20 e quando va bene come oggi alle 06.00....:rotfl:


mi sono dovuto ricaricare :rotfl:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> É la settimana più divertente del forum, dovrei potermela godere s invece niente...


 chissà dov'eri.......


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> manco io, io becco clave a destra e sinistra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cioppettina tu sei una ragazza impegnata e a breve devi anche iniziare a sfornare cioppettini quindi per ora sei in panchina. Subentri nel caso di defezioni di altre utenti


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina tu sei una ragazza impegnata e a breve devi anche iniziare a sfornare cioppettini quindi per ora sei in panchina. Subentri nel caso di defezioni di altre utenti


ma tu, si può sapere che ti stai caracollando?


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina tu sei una ragazza impegnata e a breve devi anche iniziare a sfornare cioppettini quindi per ora sei in panchina. Subentri nel caso di defezioni di altre utenti


ecco e te pareva :rotfl::rotfl: nella vita come nel forum, sempre monogama.

a proposito di cioppettini, il mio lui dice che sarò una terribile suocera terrona. non so se offendermi o esserne lusingata


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco e te pareva :rotfl::rotfl: nella vita come nel forum, sempre monogama.
> 
> a proposito di cioppettini, il mio lui dice che sarò una terribile suocera terrona. non so se offendermi o esserne lusingata


hai dimenticato "terrorizzata"


----------



## ivanl (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco e te pareva :rotfl::rotfl: nella vita come nel forum, sempre monogama.
> 
> a proposito di cioppettini, il mio lui dice che sarò una terribile suocera terrona. non so se offendermi o esserne lusingata


alla faccia della lungimiranza


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> manco io, io becco clave a destra e sinistra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu sei monitorata....se no...:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> hai dimenticato "terrorizzata"


eh  un pochino...



ivanl ha detto:


> alla faccia della lungimiranza


intende ovviamente se verranno cioppettini maschi, perchè se saranno cioppettine rido io :carneval:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei monitorata....se no...:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


tu pensa per te, che io vedo tutto e  segno tutto  poi famo tutto un conto 

ah, e :viking::viking::viking:


----------



## MariLea (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non la tengono tutti, bisogna abilitare i messaggi dei visitatori e allora spunta la finestra.


Ah! Non sapevo nemmeno questo,
Falcor sei una miniera!


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eh  un pochino...
> 
> 
> 
> intende ovviamente se verranno cioppettini maschi, perchè se saranno cioppettine rido io :carneval:


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*NO*




banshee ha detto:


> tu pensa per te, che io vedo tutto e  segno tutto  poi famo tutto un conto
> 
> ah, e :viking::viking::viking:


no...:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ah! Non sapevo nemmeno questo,
> Falcor sei una miniera!


mi sa che Falcor ne sa una più del diavolo.....
e gioca a fare il santerellone


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:





oscuro ha detto:


> no...:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


hai sbagliato a quotà o ogni cosa che scrivo è una clava?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> hai sbagliato a quotà o ogni cosa che scrivo è una clava?


NOn sbaglio a quotare...osservo tutto...:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOn sbaglio a quotare...osservo tutto...:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


ah quindi clave pure per le future piccole ban se nsia mai poco poco s'azzardano a......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah quindi clave pure per le future piccole ban se nsia mai poco poco s'azzardano a......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te sei comportata male?CLAVE PER 48 ORE.....:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

invece di minacciarvi, perchè non fate "altro"?


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ah! Non sapevo nemmeno questo,
> Falcor sei una miniera!


Si ma io la tua pasta e patate ancora devo assaggiarla. Come si fa?

Intanto la voglio sugosa quanto basta, CATEGORICAMENTE senza provola nè altri formaggi, e senza verdure.

Facciamo così, tu invita una amica, io vengo con stantuffo e si cena a quattro. Porto io il Ronco (il tavernello fa troppo caciottari) 



gas ha detto:


> mi sa che Falcor ne sa una più del diavolo.....
> e gioca a fare il santerellone


:angelo:

Gas io sono un ragazzo morigerato, vado a messa la domenica e aiuto le vecchine a passar la strada. Son qui per redimere spiriti e purificare animi


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> te sei comportata male?CLAVE PER 48 ORE.....:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


PURE!! mi metti pure in punizione!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei peggio di mio marito (vero) :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ma io la tua pasta e patate ancora devo assaggiarla. Come si fa?
> 
> Intanto la voglio sugosa quanto basta, CATEGORICAMENTE senza provola nè altri formaggi, e senza verdure.
> 
> ...


vedi che farfalla è una discreta cuoca


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> invece di minacciarvi, perchè non fate "altro"?


per la serie "avete rotto co ste clave" trad. a cura di Ban :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> PURE!! mi metti pure in punizione!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei peggio di mio marito (vero) :rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda se ti rimangi le cose che mi hai detto,e l'apprezzamento per stantuffo...posso scendere a 6 ore di punizione.:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ma io la tua pasta e patate ancora devo assaggiarla. Come si fa?
> 
> Intanto la voglio sugosa quanto basta,* CATEGORICAMENTE senza provola nè altri formaggi*, e senza verdure.
> Facciamo così, tu invita una amica, io vengo con stantuffo e si cena a quattro. Porto io il Ronco (il tavernello fa troppo caciottari)
> ...


questo è il motivo per cui tra noi non ha funzionato


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> per la serie "avete rotto co ste clave" trad. a cura di Ban :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> questo è il motivo per cui tra noi non ha funzionato <img src="images/smilies/cry.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cry" smilieid="221" class="inlineimg">


<br>
<br>

:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> I messaggi o gli utenti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Be se ti giro i messaggi ne consegue anche gli utenti. Non ho detto che mi fai da segretaria ho detto che sei socia


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che farfalla è una discreta cuoca


Meno male che almeno tu lo riconosci


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda se ti rimangi le cose che mi hai detto,e l'apprezzamento per stantuffo...posso scendere a 6 ore di punizione.:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


apprezzamento di che? ho detto solo che avrei voluto conoscerlo! poi sei arrivato te con le clave e il povero Stuffy è svanito..sire, dileguossi!


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che almeno tu lo riconosci


ho apprezzato :rotfl::rotfl:

molto meglio di quelle 2 polpette di Sbri


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> apprezzamento di che? ho detto solo che avrei voluto conoscerlo! poi sei arrivato te con le clave e il povero Stuffy è svanito..sire, dileguossi!


Chiedi scusa o no?:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiedi scusa o no?:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


oscuro, con tutte queste clave, non è che senti la necessità di un manico? :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è il motivo per cui tra noi non ha funzionato


Cioppi ormai l'abbiam superata entrambi, doveva andare cosi 



farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che almeno tu lo riconosci


Meno male che cucino io sennò il nostro matrimonio da mò che era bello e finito.


----------



## gas (12 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppi ormai l'abbiam superata entrambi, doveva andare cosi
> 
> 
> 
> Meno male che cucino io sennò il nostro matrimonio da mò che era bello e finito.



sei il marito di farfalla?


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> oscuro, con tutte queste clave, non è che senti la necessità di un manico? :rotfl:



Si,a dire il vero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiedi scusa o no?:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


va bene scusa, basta che la pianti con queste clave che stai spammando in tutti i 3d poi ci cacciano


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> apprezzamento di che? ho detto solo che avrei voluto conoscerlo! poi sei arrivato te con le clave e il povero Stuffy è svanito..sire, dileguossi!


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> va bene scusa, basta che la pianti con queste clave che stai spammando in tutti i 3d poi ci cacciano



ok,da 48 ore scendo a 6 ore....ok!:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2016)

gas ha detto:


> sei il marito di farfalla?


Sei stato assente tanto tempo non sono riuscita ad aspettarti


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2016)

... Scusate... l'ultimo iscritto che vedo, liccio, non se lo è pigliato ancora nessuna vero?

Ma 87 cosa saranno? :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Be se ti giro i messaggi ne consegue anche gli utenti. Non ho detto che mi fai da segretaria ho detto che sei socia


Naaaa non voglio alcun rischio :rotfl: che qui mi sa che ci sono più passività, che attività!  dei nuovi ce ne fosse uno che scrive! 

Mai 'na gioia! :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Scusate... l'ultimo iscritto che vedo, liccio, non se lo è pigliato ancora nessuna vero?
> 
> Ma 87 cosa saranno? :carneval:


Gentilissima Signora Foglia, 

mi dispiace deluderla ma se guarda pagine addietro vedrà che il suddetto utente è già impegnato! 

Cordiali saluti,
Scaredheart


Tradimento.net
P.I. 69690909090
Via degli Scambisti, 69
LoAno 00000
Italia 


( :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: )


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Gentilissima Signora Foglia,
> 
> mi dispiace deluderla ma se guarda pagine addietro vedrà che il suddetto utente è già impegnato!
> 
> ...


il,sindaco di LoAno è oscuro, volevo avvisarti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (12 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il,sindaco di LoAno è oscuro, volevo avvisarti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e a più di un utente ha "promesso" un posto. Vediamo di non farlo adirare che mi sto impegnando a studiare le politiche sociali...


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il,sindaco di LoAno è oscuro, volevo avvisarti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Wow, in mia assenza ne ha fatta di strada! :rotfl:
Di recente ho fatto un viaggio dalle tue parti, e sono passata da ChiAno, FoiAno! Non potevo non pensarvi! :rotfl:




oro.blu ha detto:


> e a più di un utente ha "promesso" un posto. Vediamo di non farlo adirare che mi sto impegnando a studiare le politiche sociali...


Ma come? Scopro che è in carica, e neppure il tempo di farmi dei favori che già va via? :incazzato:

Cosa prometti nella tua campagna elettorale?


----------



## oro.blu (13 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Wow, in mia assenza ne ha fatta di strada! :rotfl:
> Di recente ho fatto un viaggio dalle tue parti, e sono passata da ChiAno, FoiAno! Non potevo non pensarvi! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Il punto di forza della mia campagna è un giovane accompagnatore diplomato ISEF in aiuto alle povere "signore" dopo i 40


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Wow, in mia assenza ne ha fatta di strada! :rotfl:
> Di recente ho fatto un viaggio dalle tue parti, e sono passata da ChiAno, FoiAno! Non potevo non pensarvi! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Hai fatto bene a pensarci 
però mi sa che è ChianciAno ... FoiAno va bene


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Gentilissima Signora Foglia,
> 
> mi dispiace deluderla ma se guarda pagine addietro vedrà che il suddetto utente è già impegnato!
> 
> ...


Vabbuo'....allora a me chi mi date?


----------



## Babou (13 Maggio 2016)

Scusate, 14 pagine di 3d non riesco a leggerle tutte e non so se qualcuno l'ha già segnalato.
A parte Barbara D'Urso vi informo che mercoledì sera, intorno alle 23:00 o 23:15, giù di lì, io mi trovavo in macchina e ascoltavo Radio Deejay, hanno pubblicizzato il sito Tradimento.net nel medesimo modo (probabilmente in eco al programma della d'Urso, non saprei). Io sono rimasta di stucco, ho pensato: "Oh my God! Io ho appena postato su Confessionale! Adesso anvedi che si iscrive pure il mio ex marito per affinare la tecnica (visto che la sua ha fatto acqua) e si trova sputtanato tra i primi 3d e trova gente che gli dà pure dello stronzo"!! :rotfl::rotfl:
Il tempismo del Karma...


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Scusate, 14 pagine di 3d non riesco a leggerle tutte e non so se qualcuno l'ha già segnalato.
> A parte Barbara D'Urso vi informo che mercoledì sera, intorno alle 23:00 o 23:15, giù di lì, io mi trovavo in macchina e ascoltavo Radio Deejay, hanno pubblicizzato il sito Tradimento.net nel medesimo modo (probabilmente in eco al programma della d'Urso, non saprei). Io sono rimasta di stucco, ho pensato: "Oh my God! Io ho appena postato su Confessionale! Adesso anvedi che si iscrive pure il mio ex marito per affinare la tecnica (visto che la sua ha fatto acqua) e si trova sputtanato tra i primi 3d e trova gente che gli dà pure dello stronzo"!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> Il tempismo del Karma...


Perfetto, se l'hanno mandato su Radio Deejay sono fottuta!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
C'è chi ascolta solo quella...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Aiuto!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Scusate, 14 pagine di 3d non riesco a leggerle tutte e non so se qualcuno l'ha già segnalato.
> A parte Barbara D'Urso vi informo che mercoledì sera, intorno alle 23:00 o 23:15, giù di lì, io mi trovavo in macchina e ascoltavo Radio Deejay, hanno pubblicizzato il sito Tradimento.net nel medesimo modo (probabilmente in eco al programma della d'Urso, non saprei). Io sono rimasta di stucco, ho pensato: "Oh my God! Io ho appena postato su Confessionale! Adesso anvedi che si iscrive pure il mio ex marito per affinare la tecnica (visto che la sua ha fatto acqua) e si trova sputtanato tra i primi 3d e trova gente che gli dà pure dello stronzo"!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> Il tempismo del Karma...


Bello!Adesso manca solo Maurizio Costanzo....


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bello!Adesso manca solo Maurizio Costanzo....


Buonateta a tutti,
tatera palliamo di un tito per tratitori, dove ventono alibi per fate totterie in giro...
Ma pima, contigli per gli acquitti!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Scusate, 14 pagine di 3d non riesco a leggerle tutte e non so se qualcuno l'ha già segnalato.
> A parte Barbara D'Urso vi informo che mercoledì sera, intorno alle 23:00 o 23:15, giù di lì, io mi trovavo in macchina e ascoltavo Radio Deejay, hanno pubblicizzato il sito Tradimento.net nel medesimo modo (probabilmente in eco al programma della d'Urso, non saprei). Io sono rimasta di stucco, ho pensato: "Oh my God! Io ho appena postato su Confessionale! Adesso anvedi che si iscrive pure il mio ex marito per affinare la tecnica (visto che la sua ha fatto acqua) e si trova sputtanato tra i primi 3d e trova gente che gli dà pure dello stronzo"!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> Il tempismo del Karma...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma daiiii !!!!
la potenza dei mass media


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buonateta a tutti,
> tatera palliamo di un tito per tratitori, dove ventono alibi per fate totterie in giro...
> Ma pima, contigli per gli acquitti!!!


grande !!!!!!!!! :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buonateta a tutti,
> tatera palliamo di un tito per tratitori, dove ventono alibi per fate totterie in giro...
> Ma pima, contigli per gli acquitti!!!


Ahahahaaa...grande!


----------



## MariLea (13 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bello!Adesso manca solo Maurizio Costanzo....


Guarda che alcuni rappresentanti del vecchio forum di tradimento son stati ospiti al Maurizio Costanzo show di anni fa


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

E buona camicia a tutti!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Guarda che alcuni rappresentanti del vecchio forum di tradimento son stati ospiti al Maurizio Costanzo show di anni fa


MA DOV'ERO IO!!!!! DOV'ERO!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Guarda che alcuni rappresentanti del vecchio forum di tradimento son stati ospiti al Maurizio Costanzo show di anni fa


Ah ma allora c'è ancora speranza  tradimento.net 2.0 
mandate mail a Maurizio


----------



## MariLea (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> MA DOV'ERO IO!!!!! DOV'ERO!!!!!


ad occhio e croce... stavi alla festa prima degli esami


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> ad occhio e croce... stavi alla festa prima degli esami


Quel maledetto racconto...:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel maledetto racconto...:rotfl:


Ma sai... niente di strano che capiti di nuovo, 
solo che Costanzo mi pare il tipo che se lo viene a leggere il forum prima di parlarne...
Quella volta parlarono anche del sito per alibi pubblicizzato.


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Guarda che alcuni rappresentanti del vecchio forum di tradimento son stati ospiti al Maurizio Costanzo show di anni fa


Barbara hai sentito?Metti una buona parolaioggia:


----------



## MariLea (13 Maggio 2016)

Comunque una sezione incontri darebbe spazio ai nuovi iscritti e forza al forum perché gli sponsor verrebbero a pioggia...
per chi non è interessato, ci sono fin troppe sezioni egualmente utilizzate


----------



## Eliade (13 Maggio 2016)

Questo fa capire quanto la gente possa essere cogliona:
- seguire la D'Urso
- credere alle minchiate che si sparano nel suo programma
- iscriversi senza nemmeno vedere di che si tratta...


Non ho parole...devo proprio tornare in pianta stabile, ci vuole un po' di acidume qui!!!:carneval::facepalm:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a pensarci
> però mi sa che è ChianciAno ... FoiAno va bene


No, non mi sbaglierei mai su queste cose, non potrei. :rotfl:  É un piccolo paesino vicino Barberino Val d'Elsa


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbuo'....allora a me chi mi date?


Fresco di giornata abbiamo "ombroso" se le interessa!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fresco di giornata abbiamo "ombroso" se le interessa!!



Questo vuole la guerra...:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo vuole la guerra...:rotfl:


Eh però sarà dura per lui vincerla...  

Forse tace per questo! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eh però sarà dura per lui vincerla...
> 
> Forse tace per questo! :rotfl:


Ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?


Beh inizia a postargli clave! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Beh inizia a postargli clave! :rotfl:



Minimo...rosico...:quoto::clava:


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=6731]ombroso[/MENTION] ombroso non far il serioso....


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> @_ombroso_ ombroso non far il serioso....



Ombroso...del tuo culo sono voglioso....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minimo...rosico...:quoto::clava:


Sto da cell, quoto clava pure io!


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> [MENTION=6731]ombroso[/MENTION] ombroso non far il serioso....


Pure la rima!! Ombroso ma cosa vuoi di più!!


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ombroso...del tuo culo sono voglioso....:rotfl:


Mo pure co ombroso? Clava clava clava clava :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?


Io si... lui mi sa che ancora non se n'è reso conto!  

...questi seguono la d'Urso! Cosa vuoi che ne sappiano!? 
Non so cosa sia peggio, scoprire un tradimento o che il partner segue i consigli della Barbara :rotfl: tu che dici?


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Mo pure co ombroso? Clava clava clava clava :rotfl:


Ma te piace il clavone?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io si... lui mi sa che ancora non se n'è reso conto!
> 
> ...questi seguono la d'Urso! Cosa vuoi che ne sappiano!?
> Non so cosa sia peggio, scoprire un tradimento o che il partner segue i consigli della Barbara :rotfl: tu che dici?


Secondo me tutte e due le cose...ma vi dimenticherete di me adesso?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2016)

Ma soprattutto, sono tutti disoccupati o pensionati se vedono un programma televisivo del pomeriggio.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io si... lui mi sa che ancora non se n'è reso conto!
> 
> ...questi seguono la d'Urso! Cosa vuoi che ne sappiano!?
> Non so cosa sia peggio, scoprire un tradimento o che il partner segue i consigli della Barbara :rotfl: tu che dici?


È uscito pure sui giornali online....quindi qualcuno può averlo letto. Mi auguro. Spero. :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (13 Maggio 2016)

Si ma voglio gli scoop, vorrei che un pò delle corna nascoste su sto forum vengano scoperte e ci siano mazzate di morti


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me tutte e due le cose...ma vi dimenticherete di me adesso?


Oscù anche se volessi, è impossibile dimenticarti..... c'è sempre un GROSSO problema nel farlo! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Oscù anche se volessi, è impossibile dimenticarti..... c'è sempre un GROSSO problema nel farlo! :rotfl:


Mi fido?pensandoci...difficile che ombroso possa competere....vabbè,mi hai tranquillizzato.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Oscù anche se volessi, è impossibile dimenticarti..... c'è sempre un GROSSO problema nel farlo! :rotfl:


Uhu! Sarebbe?? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Uhu! Sarebbe?? :carneval:



la clava....:clava:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, sono tutti disoccupati o pensionati se vedono un programma televisivo del pomeriggio.


O forse non cercano lavoro per guardare Barbara! :rotfl: 



banshee ha detto:


> È uscito pure sui giornali online....quindi qualcuno può averlo letto. Mi auguro. Spero. :carneval:


Giornali di spessore :rotfl: fatto sta che il sito o su tv o sui giornali è stato consigliato da Barbara d'Urso, cioè voglio dire.... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Comunque sei sempre troppo buona e troppo ottimista! 



Falcor ha detto:


> Si ma voglio gli scoop, vorrei che un pò delle corna nascoste su sto forum vengano scoperte e ci siano mazzate di morti



Falcor ieri avevo visto il tuo quotes e ti volevo rispondere, ma non lo trovo!  comunque ciaooo


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> O forse non cercano lavoro per guardare Barbara! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono troppo ottimista vero? Lo so. Cerco sempre di vedere il buono  :rotfl:
Comunque come il grande fratello, nessuno lo vede poi 8 milioni di spettatori , che schifo sanremo, 57% di share :up:


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Pure la rima!! Ombroso ma cosa vuoi di più!!


Eh...ma son ingrati...non apprezzano niente questi utenti barbara-cci.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh...ma son ingrati...non apprezzano niente questi utenti barbara-cci.


Ce ne fosse uno dico UNO che si palesa!
Li abbiamo spaventati? :rotfl: s'aspettavano foto osè come avatar?
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ce ne fosse uno dico UNO che si palesa!
> Li abbiamo spaventati? :rotfl: s'aspettavano foto osè come avatar?
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ce ne fosse uno dico UNO che si palesa!
> Li abbiamo spaventati? :rotfl: s'aspettavano foto osè come avatar?
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Basta dirlo!!!!
Secondo te apprezzano più tette o culo!?


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


Dai su non fare il finto geloso con le clave che non ci crede nessuno...:rotfl: poi io sono gentile e accogliente coi nuovi sperduti!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Dai su non fare il finto geloso con le clave che non ci crede nessuno...:rotfl: poi io sono gentile e accogliente coi nuovi sperduti!


banshee...accanna.....:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Basta dirlo!!!!
> Secondo te apprezzano più tette o culo!?


Eeeeeh l'atavico dilemma...tettomani o culomani!?
Speriamo culomani che così è la volta buona che mi sistemo pure io  
(Tanto mio marito non legge)


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ce ne fosse uno dico UNO che si palesa!
> Li abbiamo spaventati? :rotfl: s'aspettavano foto osè come avatar?
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


A 'sto punto mi sacrifico io?Che sacrificio sia....


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> A 'sto punto mi sacrifico io?Che sacrificio sia....


E dai.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A 'sto punto mi sacrifico io?Che sacrificio sia....


Grande Erato'! Vai che sarai seguita!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

Mi sacrifico pure io... a sto punto...


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Eeeeeh l'atavico dilemma...tettomani o culomani!?
> Speriamo culomani che così è la volta buona che mi sistemo pure io
> (Tanto mio marito non legge)


Metto la foto del clito e vi fotto tutti!!!
Tiè!!!


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Metto la foto del clito e vi fotto tutti!!!
> Tiè!!!


Azzzz. Pesante.. Io pensavo al piedino :rotfl: sono una pippa.
Non posso competere mi ritiro


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Azzzz. Pesante.. Io pensavo al piedino :rotfl: sono una pippa.
> Non posso competere mi ritiro


Macché piedino... Per essere alta un metro e un cazzo c'ho un fettone!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fido?pensandoci...difficile che ombroso possa competere....vabbè,mi hai tranquillizzato.


Ma non farti venire neppure il dubbio...?! 



banshee ha detto:


> Uhu! Sarebbe?? :carneval:


La clava che fa paura 



banshee ha detto:


> Sono troppo ottimista vero? Lo so. Cerco sempre di vedere il buono  :rotfl:
> Comunque come il grande fratello, nessuno lo vede poi 8 milioni di spettatori , che schifo sanremo, 57% di share :up:


Mamma mia! Davvero!!! Quotone. Soprattutto odio parenti o amici, che entri in casa loro e vedono 'sti programmi. Poi parli del più e del meno e dicono che non possono vederli, che fanno schifo! 

Io non ho proprio la tv, venduta e quindi non posso fingere


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fresco di giornata abbiamo "ombroso" se le interessa!!


Nessuno tocchi ombroso. L'ho richiesto prima io. E' mio!!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nessuno tocchi ombroso. L'ho richiesto prima io. E' mio!!!!


Aggiudicato!  

E dal nick non sembra male  

Peccato che mi sa che è talmente all'ombra da non palesarsi!  :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Dai  [MENTION=6731]ombroso[/MENTION] non essere timido!


----------



## feather (16 Maggio 2016)

Voi donne li fate scappare tutti.
Prima stantuffino, ora l'ombroso.. trattateli bene!


----------

